# Betta Community? (with minnows and snails)



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Hi, I've had this snail/minnow tank running for about a month & a half now, and was wondering if I could add my betta Cloud. He is a male white EEHM (Elephant Ear Half Moon). I have him currently in a 2 gallon w/ 2 silk plants, a lot of gravel, and (no filter or heater, but room temp. stays around 75 or a little lower, I figuer that's about fine since they're supposed to have 76-82, and 74-75 is only 2 degrees below that.) I change 100% of his water every 3-5 days. 

I don't know why I'm giving all this info on him, thought it might help I guess.
Anyway, I think he might be dosile enough, I floated him in the community, just now, and he just looked at the little minnow even though she was RIGHT in front of him! He didn't even flare or try that hard to chase her, just came over to look. 

So now to the community: It's 10 gallons, had 2 wild-caught flathead minnow fry (I think they're probobly flathead, not sure) that I feed betta pellets, live insects from the yard (a non-sprayed yard.) fresh veggies, algae, frozen brineshrimp/bloodworms, and Spirulina. Both the minnows did well for maybe 2-3 weeks, then one of the minnows just died suddenly, (unknown cause) but the other one has been thriving, although I understand it would be good to get her more friends. So now, to sum it all up, here's the contents of the 10 gallonwhere I want to put the betta if possible)

1 Topfin filter for ten-gallon tanks (that I hardely ever use, but the water stays chrystal-clear anyway, so I was wondering if it would be OK to just take it out?)

10 pounds of topfin gravel, w/ a thin layer of river sand (from the lake where I got the minnow fry) and some big rocks (also from the lake.)

A big Anacharis plant

A small Marimo Moss Ball

1 wild caught minnow who's companion died 2 weeks into having them.

3 medium-sized ramshorn snails (from the petstore, they seem very healthy) and maybe like 5 or more baby ramshorns (also seem very healthy). I know they'll breed A LOT more!!!

The water was tested in the 10 gal recently, all seemed well.

So, would a minnow, along with lots of ramshorn snails, and a fullsized betta male be too much of a bioload for a 10 gal (no filter) or would I need to keep the filter and make a strong baffle?

Do you think that mix of fish/snails are compatable? The minnow is about a 1/2 inch, but will probably grow. . .

& how many other minnows could I fit in there? 6 minnows? or less?


----------



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

You need to get a heater for your betta, they like it at 78 degrees and i never let my tanks get below that. I would research what kind of minnow it is before putting him in. If they are wild caught make sure they dont have parasites, and they may require water conditions your betta cant handle especially temperature wise. Bettas are warm water fish, that minnow might not be. Snails should be fine with either one. I would definitely keep a filter, a lot of people suggest sponge filters, ive never used them. I suggest more plants to, personally i would just go a little crazy with the moss balls, they are like mini filters themselves.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Thank you so much for your reply!  but my fish is doing fine in the temp he's in now. It does get that cold in Thailand . . .
& is it enough to have just had the minnow for 2 months and she doesn't act sick? How do I make sure she doesn't have parasites? I am not 100 percent sure it is a Flathead minnow, but 95 percent. I did research it, they like temps between 65 & 75 F. That's what the temp in the tank is, 75, and in Cloud (the betta)'s tank that he's doing fine in.
I can't "go crazy" w/ moss balls, since they're like $10 dollars EACH! At Petsmart. . .
But I will get more plants!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

The only issue I see here is that all Minnow species are coldwater fish and Betta's are obviously not as you know. Most Minnows like 60-70-ish.

Maybe you can get a bunch of pictures for us and we can help identify for you.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

I don't know how to post pics here, but I have an album w/ lots of pics ("neora & chadron's pictures") if you'll go there that'd be great!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

They could be possible Fathead Juvies, not quite sure though, their tails seem too pointed to me and that line doesn't seem to run through their face like it's supposed to. Guess time will only tell. Where did you get them from?


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

I got them from a lake in Main. Called "mooslook meguntic lake"


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ah okay, that's very different. Here's a list of Maine fish: http://www.maine.gov/ifw/fishing/species/identification/baitfish.htm

Your fish look like one of the Chubs or the Northern Redbelly Dace.

Even with the temperature differences, it's still not wise to introduce wild fish to your domestic ones because of the big parasite issues. Parasites like Camallanus worms can remain dormant over 3 months before you see anything so you can never really tell if they might have something and honestly it's not worth the risk if you can avoid it, especially since some worms are VERY hard to get rid of and half the time the fish die during the treatment from the potent meds you have to use :-/ not really worth it, is it?

If I were you, I'd just keep them separate.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

No. Not worth it. . .but could I just wait 3 more months? Would that help? I really want to upgrade Cloud's tank, but don't want him to DIE because of it!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, I'd say a total of at LEAST 6 months if not 8 to be completely sure and to get them back to a healthy state since they look fairly emaciated at the moment, it's normal for wild caught fish as well. Have they been eating well?


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

As I said in the original post, one died several weeks ago. But they both were eating well before that one died, & the remaining one has been still eating well.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay, well if he keeps up then it should be fine with the time I gave you


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

All right.


----------

